# First harvest



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 19, 2020)

My gorilla glue auto chopped half a cola for a test run plants looking ready gonna chop whole plant Monday so excited like a little kid meeting Santa. Also have my white widow auto that’s ready and smelling fruity as hell.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 20, 2020)

Here it is from the white widow and the gorilla glue git about 390 grams wet so we’ll see how much we loose from drying probably good 85 percent right. It is smelling delicious though as soon as I started trimming the smell just amplified crazy so happy can’t wait to puff


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 20, 2020)

And the colors the purples and the pinks I got in the white widow beautiful I’ll post pics of that one when I get home


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice,,especially for an Auto.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 23, 2020)

Congrats on the harvest, they look great!


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Nothing like your first harvest.  I have known dozens of peeps who start out motivated and a few weeks later gave up for one reason or another.  Congrats.  Now lets smoke some.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 23, 2020)

For a first harvest that looks great! I don't even want to talk about my first grow.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 23, 2020)

That was only my gorilla glue too I have a whit widow that looks real nice and purple but not as much my purple punch I have growing I. The tent is looking real good though can’t wait til that’s done then gonna do my first photo gold leaf.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks great, congrats. From your pictures of buds on a plate and your description of wet weight, how did you dry them ? I always dry them by hanging the whole plant or single branches, depending on size. Seems like it would be easier. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a drying rack hanging in my closet at 57 to 60 humidity probably another week left then I’ll b curing them in jars for a while haven’t hit a dry weight yet


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2020)

Congratulations!

Enjoy that harvest!


----------

